# How do you carry your food/drinks?



## forope3 (Aug 31, 2014)

Do you guys keep it in your main pack, or do you also bring like a cooler or something?

I am trying to figure out my planning here. thnx


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Jan 13, 2008)

Sandwich baggie in jersey pocket for food, but I don't use a hydration pack. I like bottles.
I'll bring a cooler if it's an all day ordeal, but usually just a half gallon container I'll leave in the truck if I need to fill up between laps.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I like to travel as light as possible. Even on all-day rides I've never taken a backpack. 

I carry a water bottle with extra sashes of High5 4/1 to add to the water I top the bottle up with.

I stuff a few oat bars etc in my saddle bad and my sandwiches, bananas etc I put in a plastic bag strapped to the handlebars. The sandwiches get eaten towards the beginning of the day, the plastic bag goes in a bin (or pocket if none handy) so I'm not carrying an empty backpack all day!


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

Are we talking every day riding or racing?

Normal Every Day Rides:
- One or two bottles on the frame (usually take straight water or gatorade)
- Frame bag with bladder/spare bottle + food (pb&j or trail mix)

Race Day:
- One bottle on frame
- Cliff Blocks (gummy bears on steroids) in my jersey pockets (# depends on length)
- Bottles lined up on side line one per lap 

^ I usually race under 10 mile laps and usually race 3hr marathon. With keeping only one bottle on the bike I am keeping weight down, and it forces me to monitor hydration intake because I am grabbing a new bottle and looking at what I have drank, usually while coming into my pit I will pull the bottle and finish whatever is in it. 

If you use GU packet slime, I would recommend taping them to your frame by the pull tab with a small tear already started so you can just pull and slurp.

Play around with race nutrition as far as what works with your stomach, don't try something new on race day.


----------

